# AK-47 On Full Auto Goes on Fire



## Crusader74 (Jul 28, 2008)

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8f2d0456aa[/ame]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 28, 2008)

And yet he loads another mag....


----------



## Centermass (Jul 28, 2008)

Shooter: "Too hot"

Observer: "Yeah, that's bad"


----------



## Pete031 (Jul 28, 2008)

LOL.... Whats the point? I wish I had that much money to waste on ammo.


----------



## car (Jul 28, 2008)

Rednecks with assault rifles.

Not always a good combination (runs for the hide hole...)


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 28, 2008)

One of the tactics is to exhaust your enemies weapons capabilities.  Getting the enemy to over heat their weapons is one of them.  Even heavy duty machine guns will over heat.  CBC rifles, are just not designed for sustained fire.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 28, 2008)

I was waiting hoping for him to burn him self and drop it.....then the rounds to cook off... 

What a waste of a good rifle and ammo...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 28, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> I was waiting hoping for him to burn him self and drop it....._*then the rounds to cook off*_...
> 
> What a waste of a good rifle and ammo...



Me Too... I am so disappointed.... 



and that crack about rednecks and assault rifles..... Why... I oughta....


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 28, 2008)

This SAW cooks one off.... not good... I want to know why the Pit Safety Officer has no kevlar, but the shooter does???

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=seZZoddtlH8"]YouTube - M249 cook-off[/ame]


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 28, 2008)

HOLLiS said:


> One of the tactics is to exhaust your enemies weapons capabilities.  Getting the enemy to over heat their weapons is one of them.  Even heavy duty machine guns will over heat.  CBC rifles, are just not designed for sustained fire.



As a matter of fact, the Chinese & NK's with their massive frontal attacks, taught us that in Korea! We didn't have Claymores and our machine guns were WWII relics, both water cooled and air-cooled. They were not made for fast barrel changes either.

My BAR never caught fire, but it did get real HOT! :eek:

As for the Red neck's what can I say? :doh: What a dumb a--!:2c:


----------



## pardus (Jul 28, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> our machine guns were WWII relics, both water cooled and air-cooled. They were not made for fast barrel changes either.



Water cooled guns should be perfect for that, they are designed for sustained fire, you had trouble with them??


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 28, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Water cooled guns should be perfect for that, they are designed for sustained fire, you had trouble with them??



Yes! Barrels still burned out as well as below O degrees weather in some cases, didn't help. My unit didn't have many, we had more of the Browning Light machine Guns.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1919_Browning_machine_gun

Here's a link to the Browning Water cooled.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1917_Browning_machine_gun

Picture of 'gun in use in Korea!


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 28, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> As a matter of fact, the Chinese & NK's with their massive frontal attacks, taught us that in Korea! We didn't have Claymores and our machine guns were WWII relics, both water cooled and air-cooled. They were not made for fast barrel changes either.
> 
> My BAR never caught fire, but it did get real HOT! :eek:
> 
> As for the Red neck's what can I say? :doh: What a dumb a--!:2c:



Even in RVN that was a issue.   Fire control is important, but sometimes the rules be damned.  



on the water cooled 1919s,  what I heard they were a little better than the air cooled 1919s, but still had limits.   


One funny thing was my partner, who was second turn Marine and also worked with KCSs and PFs first tour, stated Charlie tend to respect the 1919 more than the M60.


----------



## pardus (Jul 28, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> Yes! Barrels still burned out as well as below O degrees weather in some cases, didn't help. My unit didn't have many, we had more of the Browning Light machine Guns.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1919_Browning_machine_gun



Interesting, I'm a bit surprised.

I recall reading (but have never found the info again) that when the Brits first tested the .303 Vickers gun they fired one gun continuously for either 3 or 5 days, the had to stop when they ran out of ammo, the gun never skipped a beat.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 15, 2008)

Bumping this post up so the new guys like myself can see this video. The only thing missing in the video is Jeff Foxworthy doing a commentary. 
Gotta love the reliability of the AK.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 16, 2008)

This is the kind of shit that makes a range NCO wince. And while it may be yet another testament to the toughness of the AK, I hate to see good weapons abused.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 17, 2008)

Since I've never been a range officer or armorer, how are the rounds not detonating prematurely?


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 17, 2008)

The overheating could ignite residual oil on the exterior while the brass cartridge cases remain--at least while this numbnutz is shooting--protected by the strength of the chamber. A barrel can become a dull glowing red and then ash white during sustained "abuse." It wouldn't surprise me to learn that these goofballs gave the weapon a good slimy enhanced oiling prior to their videotaping. 

Without the flames, you don't have a show.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 17, 2008)

7point62 said:


> The overheating could ignite residual oil on the exterior while the brass cartridge cases remain--at least while this numbnutz is shooting--protected by the strength of the chamber. A barrel can become a dull glowing red and then ash white during sustained "abuse." It wouldn't surprise me to learn that these goofballs gave the weapon a good slimy enhanced oiling prior to their videotaping.
> 
> Without the flames, you don't have a show.



Ahhhh, the other side of the story. Now that makes sense. 
Still hard to watch a good weapon being abused just for show. :doh:


----------



## Quietstorm3155 (Nov 20, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8f2d0456aa



Why would ya:doh:
Surprised no one commented on his muzzle awareness at the end of the vid.  He didn't even clear the weapon when he was done.... But we didnt expect him to.


----------

